# Ford Says He's Fit To Play Indiana Jones



## MA-Caver (Oct 20, 2006)

Whoo-hoo! Bring 'im on! 



> *ROME - *Harrison Ford says he feels "fit to continue" to play Indiana Jones despite growing older.
> 
> Ford, 64, said at the inaugural Rome Film Festival on Friday that he was delighted to team up again with directors
> Steven Spielberg and
> ...


----------



## Drac (Oct 20, 2006)

I dunno Caver...He looks a lttle tired to me...What do you think???


----------



## wee_blondie (Oct 22, 2006)

Number 4??  Loved the origional 3 but not too sure about a fourth....  Big question is: can he still use a whip the way he used to?!

:ultracool :whip1:


----------



## Drac (Oct 22, 2006)

wee_blondie said:


> Number 4?? Loved the origional 3 but not too sure about a fourth.... Big question is: can he still use a whip the way he used to?!
> 
> :ultracool :whip1:


 
Love the 1st one, HATED the 2nd..The 3rd is my favorite....But a 4th??


----------



## zDom (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd go watch a 4th, I 'spose.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 22, 2006)

I hope the fourth will be more serious and fun like the first.  The third was alright.  If the fourth becomes anything like the 2nd, I refuse to go watch.  The 2nd was.... ummm, it has its good moments, but how the story was handled overall, I hated it.

- Ceicei


----------



## Drac (Oct 22, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> I hope the fourth will be more serious and fun like the first. The third was alright. If the fourth becomes anything like the 2nd, I refuse to go watch.Ceicei


 
That makes 2 of us Ceicei..


----------



## exile (Oct 22, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> I If the fourth becomes anything like the 2nd, I refuse to go watch.
> - Ceicei



My reaction was the same as yours and Drac's---the second seemed to fit the Big Letdown pattern of sequels to outstanding first episodes... The only exception that comes to mind right now was the second movie in the `Alien' series built around Sigourney Weaver's character... I found that one even better than the wonderfully horrifying first movie and way, _way_ better than the followups. 

Wait, maybe  _Back To The Future_ II (and III) was an exception as well... but I'm not sure if those count as sequels, as vs. being, like LoTR, a single story broken into three parts.


----------

